# my 120P



## jakkals

Hi


So this is the start of my obsession. 
It all started with a friend making a joke about me having to buy a ADA 120P - I took it too seriously... 

So my tank got delivered on the 12th of June and it took me about a month to sell the old tank to make space for this one and get all the other goodies that I needed together...

Tank specs:

ADA 120P
2kg CO2 with SAGA Reg.
Cyrex 54W t5 unit, 6 tubes - 3 x Aquastar 10k, 3 x Skye White 8.8k
ADA Style cabinet with "Plumb Tree" finish
Hydor inline 300W heater
Eheim 2076 and Tetratec 1200EX


Some pictures to follow...


----------



## jakkals

Tank before I got the cabinet 





Light unit:




Cabinet got delivered on the 30th of June







Moves the cabinet into place on the 4 th of July 




5th of July all the prep started, light unit, tank, substrate and so on...







Had 2 great friends over to help with it all and once the hard scape was done we ended up with something like this...













It was a busy say with 2 great friends!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Left it all for a week, looking at it every day to see if I wanted to change anything, but I changed nothing and started planting on the 11th of July...




All done on the 12th of July 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

19th of July 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

26th of July 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D

Looking great!

Missed this journal somehow. Thankfully it made the Facebook page so I spotted it.


----------



## RynoParsons

Drinking coffee and watching this tank in person on saturdays is awesome


----------



## Tim Harrison

Marvellous...looking forward to further updates. That cabinet is a very good looking piece of furniture.


----------



## jakkals

So I played a bit with the light unit tonight... Dropped it all the way down to see what it does with the colours in the tank...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nugget90

RESPECT!


----------



## jakkals

Update 2nd August :




So this is what happens in 4 weeks:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Beautiful tank! It seems your change to 120P was worth it!


----------



## jakkals

Alexander Belchenko said:


> It seems your change to 120P was worth it!


So worth it, I simply love it to bits!!!


----------



## jakkals

26 July
2 August 
16 August 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Not sure why your last picture reminds me something from Riddic movies, something wild and dangerous. Very strong hardscape and nice plants!


----------



## Dantrasy

Most impressive!


----------



## jakkals

Installed my Scape CO2 Reactor yesterday...









Runs like a dream!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland

looks great Jakkal, good hardscape layout, Hygrophila 'Araguaia' would fit in well for a contrast in texture..
can you open the reactor to clean it?


----------



## jakkals

Iain Sutherland said:


> looks great Jakkal, good hardscape layout, Hygrophila 'Araguaia' would fit in well for a contrast in texture..
> can you open the reactor to clean it?


Unfortunately not, but it is quick and easy to disconnect and pull a brush cleaner through it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

So after an unfortunate power cut 10 days ago I lost one of my canister filters...
 So had to replace... 
Now I got twins running in the cabinet!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Today moved the tank in the cabinet out to make space for my auto doser...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

Absolutely stunning!

Care to list Flora & Fauna?


----------



## jakkals

Flora:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Staurogyne sp. "Porto Velho"
Staurogyne Repens
Cryptocoryne Tonkinensis
Cryptocoryne Parva

Fauna:
Blood Red Neocaridina (6)
Crystal Red Caridina (9)
Pygmy Corydoras (13)
Otocinclus Catfish (6)
Assassin Snails (2)

Will add in 10 days time from now - if all goes well...(Super Exited !!!)
50 x Kubotai Rasbora
50 x Brigittae Rasbora
and an additional 100 Pygmy Corydoras


----------



## parotet

This tidy cabinet is what a dream in my dreams 

Jordi


----------



## BruceF

What a great crypt!


----------



## The_Iceman

That's what I call a clean cabinet!

Superb looking tank!


----------



## RossMartin

Awesome!!

Sorry if i missed it but where did you get your cabinet rom?


----------



## jakkals

RossMartin said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Sorry if i missed it but where did you get your cabinet rom?


A friend of mine does kitchens for a living, so I asked him to build it for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5678

Could you share where you got the shelves for inside the doors?


----------



## jakkals

Post some pics tomorrow..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossMartin

jakkals said:


> A friend of mine does kitchens for a living, so I asked him to build it for me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need a friend like him as I want that cabinet and I'm getting anew kitchen next year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland

How could I have missed this tank...great Iwagumi and all the things others already said about the cabinet.


----------



## leetaylor

Hi, is your inline Hydor heater just suspended by the pipes or have you attached it somehow??


----------



## jakkals

leetaylor said:


> Hi, is your inline Hydor heater just suspended by the pipes or have you attached it somehow??


Yes, it's attached to the cabinet with one of those brass hooks that I slightly bent open...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

5678 said:


> Could you share where you got the shelves for inside the doors?


Here we go...
I just did the shelves on the righthand side...



Plastic file storage containers chopped in half...






Who doesn't love power tools?



Metal brackets screwed to the door









Cable ties 















No more clutter... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet

Well you could have had the levels in the fert bottles even at last, and the wrench is of 3 degrees


----------



## jakkals

Edvet said:


> Well you could have had the levels in the fert bottles even at last, and the wrench is of 3 degrees


Please don't let my OCD take over... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Recent shot:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leetaylor

Mine is just hanging....bit worried about it com ing loose!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5678

Superb cabinet work lol! 

You'd cry if you saw mine.


----------



## Ady34

Beautiful iwagumi layout with very healthy plants


----------



## Dantrasy

You're ready for the money shot!

Time to remove the glassware, scrub the big rock a little, lower the water level (say 2-3cm about the tonkinensis), grab the hair dryer and camera and... get some fish in there (where did they go??).

It really has turned out brilliant!


----------



## jakkals

Dantrasy said:


> You're ready for the money shot!
> 
> Time to remove the glassware, scrub the big rock a little, lower the water level (say 2-3cm about the tonkinensis), grab the hair dryer and camera and... get some fish in there (where did they go??).
> 
> It really has turned out brilliant!


Holding thumbs for the 28th September, hopefully my fish arrives... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michal550

fantastic scape! where did you buy the co2 reactor?


----------



## jakkals

Michal550 said:


> buy the co2 reactor?


Local company by the name of "Scape" manufactures them locally here in S.A.


----------



## jakkals

Had these made out of 19mm stainless... Nice and big so the two Eheims can flow without too much restriction...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flygja

What a beaut! Your cabinet arrangement is so nice and neat. How many bps are you running in your reactor? Do you have all of your 6 T5-HO tubes turned on during the photoperiod?


----------



## jakkals

flygja said:


> How many bps are you running in your reactor


I can comfortably count to about 6 bps in the drop checker, and then i turn it up just a bit more...    yellow side of green in the checker.



flygja said:


> Do you have all of your 6 T5-HO tubes turned on during the photoperiod?


Lights on for 5 hours
2 tubes from 16:00 to 19:00
2 tubes from 17:00 to 20:00
2 tubes from 18:00 to 21:00

Full intensity of all 6 tubes only for 1 hour a day.


----------



## jakkals

So, still buzzing with excitement, the majority of the fish that I've been patiently waiting for finally arrived on Tuesday evening...
Brigittae Rasbora x 50
Pygmy Corydoras x 100

The tank is now looking like there's a bit more life in it...

Not the best video, but it gives you an idea..:


----------



## LondonDragon

Update?


----------



## jakkals

Will post an update soon, been very busy with exams and work over the last few weeks. Got some strange sort of slimy green thread algae that is bothering... On the rocks and plants, comes off easy with syphon, so I'm not too worried, tank is still fairly new... So algae is expected... Writing my last paper on Monday, so then I'll have plenty of time and tlc for my tank again...





The majority of the live stock is doing well. We had a heatwave a few weeks ago and the temperature rose to almost 30deg C in the tank and I lost all my CRS.

Installed some fans on a timer and that solved the problem, back to a comfy 24 deg C.
Ordered an industrial digital temperature controller yesterday with a thermocouple, to be connected to the fans, should give me better control over the water temperature.
Will post details on that DIY when I'm done.

Also planning on redoing / scaping my 18L Nano shrimp tank in the kitchen, super excited for that...


Catch you later!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Oh, and the carpet is desperately due for a trim... LOL


----------



## LondonDragon

jakkals said:


> Oh, and the carpet is desperately due for a trim... LOL


Keep it short to keep it healthy, otherwise it might decide to lift off at some stage


----------



## jakkals

Just about time for a trim again...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Upgraded the electrical system yesterday... Very OCD, be warned...



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Everything runs with good old kettle plugs now, no more messy multi plug units.
Both Eheims have separate 24V power supplies built into the DB and the doser it's own 12V power supply. Needed only one digital timer for the co2, the overhead light has its own timer built in...

All works really well.
Was a nice and challenging little project for a Sunday afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

Who's in the tank these days?


----------



## jakkals

-+ 
40 Brigittae rasboras 
100 pygmy Cory 
15 ember tetras
6 Ottos
Some Amano shrimp 

That's about it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto

Thanks 

no M kubotai  - anymore? or never arrived?


----------



## jakkals

alto said:


> or never arrived?


They unfortunately never arrived... 
But holding thumbs that I'll run into some of them somewhere in due time...


----------



## rebel

Never mind this beautiful tank, the finish on that wooden cabinet can be watched all day and night! Beautiful !!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

jakkals said:


> So after an unfortunate power cut 10 days ago I lost one of my canister filters...
> So had to replace...
> Now I got twins running in the cabinet!
> View attachment 2882
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, love the reflection of all the bottles and crap. I was about to question if you were human or not with that clean of a cabinet


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

LOL. Finally found you!!! I have been searching for this thread for so long. I was looking on the wrong forum lol. May I ask what filters you are running right now? I am setting up my tank and I need to filters, trying to buy Used because new is so expensive  thank you, skye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Wow never seen this journal before, that is one fancy power setup! love it!

also 100 pigmy corys, that must be fun to watch, if this scape is still kicking I would love to see an update.


----------



## jakkals

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> LOL. Finally found you!!! I have been searching for this thread for so long. I was looking on the wrong forum lol. May I ask what filters you are running right now? I am setting up my tank and I need to filters, trying to buy Used because new is so expensive  thank you, skye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Running 2x eheim 450 pros.
But eheim 2217 x2 would work just as well and not be as expensive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Wow never seen this journal before, that is one fancy power setup! love it!
> 
> also 100 pigmy corys, that must be fun to watch, if this scape is still kicking I would love to see an update.



Tank is due for a rescape... Busy getting everything together for the teardown and redo...
Stay tuned... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keano

great work, makes me ashamed of how tidy my cabinet is. Im really interested in the auto dosing system..


----------



## Kalum

Love the simplicity of this and very jealous of your HC carpet! Fully appreciate the cabinet OCD as well, mine isn't bad but I need to up my game! 

Fingers crossed my 3rd attempt at growing HC gives me half the success you have


----------



## a1Matt

I've read that tonkinensis periodically sheds it's leaves when submersed.

Could you share how long you grew/are growing it for and what your experience is?


----------



## jakkals

a1Matt said:


> I've read that tonkinensis periodically sheds it's leaves when submersed.
> 
> Could you share how long you grew/are growing it for and what your experience is?



My Tonkinensis has been in the tank from the start. Tips of the leaves come off from time to time but no issue.
Wonderful plant to keep with minimal maintenance.

Just sensitive to liquid carbon when dosed in large amounts.

Responds well to trimming and bounces back beautifully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a1Matt

That's good to hear. (Now I know its suitable long term I'm going to bite the bullet and buy an invitro pot.)

Looking forward to your new scape (I'm subscribed), and I hope you keep a spot for the tonkinensis


----------



## jakkals

So the rescape took place about 2 weeks ago...


This was before the tear down...












Almost everything out... 













Nice clean slate..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Then I added some wood for inspiration...




















Some soil and a few pieces of dragon rock...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Then I started planting...
Some crypts, Tonkinensis, Blyxa, dwarf hair grass, parva and UG...

















Halfway through the process of planting we had a power failure. had to do the rest with a torch...
Planted the UG inside the stump that I filled up with soil















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Power came cack on just after I started to flood the tank...


----------



## jakkals

Tank flooded 9 June















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Added the white sand and dwarf hair grass a day or two later...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

16th of June and all well... (need to sort out the mess on top of the light...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

By 20th of June the water has cleared up nicely and I've added a buce or two and a lace leaf in the back...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJF90

Looks great already! Nice wood!


----------



## jakkals

UG is growing like mad, I love it!!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keano

gorgeous wood. looks to be some algae forming bottom left is that the sand or glass?


----------



## rebel

That is UG!!


----------



## jakkals

keano said:


> gorgeous wood. looks to be some algae forming bottom left is that the sand or glass?



Both.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Was time for a redo... 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll

Wow, that looks really good 👍


----------



## hypnogogia

Beautiful tank and stand.


----------



## Tom Raffield

Love it! Excellent work.


----------



## jakkals

Tank doing really well...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

